# Whole Foods, what to get?



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

Okay, we are hicks from the sticks.  Will be visiting Minneapolis to see family soon.  There's a Whole Foods, recently opened, within a few blocks of Baby Bro's house.  His wife loves it, Baby Bro terms it "Whole Paycheck".  Apparently quite expensive.  What are the good things to get there?

Any advice would be appreciated!

BTW, they also have a Costco close by, which we plan on visiting.  Got that covered.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Okay, we are hicks from the sticks.  Will be visiting Minneapolis to see family soon.  There's a Whole Foods, recently opened, within a few blocks of Baby Bro's house.  His wife loves it, Baby Bro terms it "Whole Paycheck".  Apparently quite expensive.  What are the good things to get there?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> BTW, they also have a Costco close by, which we plan on visiting.  Got that covered.



Bulk rice, bulk salt, bulk oatmeal....see a trend here?  Also perfect for picking out spices that you only need a little of or would like to try, but only if they have them in bulk...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Bulk rice, bulk salt, bulk oatmeal....see a trend here?  Also perfect for picking out spices that you only need a little of or would like to try, but only if they have them in bulk...



So, we will be bulking up?  Thought that was what Costco was for!  Geez, they also have a nearby Penzeys. 

I am feeling really deprived.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

Too expensive. WFM customers = rich people who don't like to cook and would rather visit their expensive deli and reheat dinners and pretend they cooked them.

My best tip: Get some Lundberg "Jubilee" mixed brown rice, WFM is my only local supplier. Also WFM has some really nice/rare cheeses.

Their meats and seafood can't be beat, unless cost is some object.

I visit Trader Joe's a couple times a week, and WFM a couple times a month. I spend $50-$70 at Trader Joe's, I spend $10-$12 at WFM.

Have a look at WFM's soaps, particularly Zum Bars from IndigoWild. WFM sells them by the pound, you cut off as much as you want from logs of various scented soaps. I've been a WFM customer for decades and I remember their boutique soaps as being my initial draw. My advice: cut a very few thin slices from fragrances that smell good. If you like them you can return to WFM or order online.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

We stopped in one in Mpls last year, and found them to be horrendously expensive.  Will check out the cheese/seafood/rice!

Love Trader Joe's, of course we don't have them around here either.

Oh, I remember seeing the soaps!  Will have to cut off a few slices!  They smelled really good!  Thanks, Greg!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

I'd love to hear if anybody else likes Lundberg Jubilee rice. It's my #1 favorite brown rice. It's a mixture of several different brown and wild rices.

My #1 favorite white rice is Thai jasmine long grain (not broken) rice.

Hey, if y'all are anywhere where they have Sunflower markets they are a very viable competitor to WFM and TJ's, around the same price line as TJ's. They are apparently only in the Southwest and nearby states: CA, UT, NV, AZ, NM, OK, TX... My emotions surge remembering living in SF NM for a summer and visiting Sunflower 2-3 times a week. (SF NM also has WFM and TJ's.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> So, we will be bulking up?  Thought that was what Costco was for!  Geez, they also have a nearby Penzeys.
> 
> I am feeling really deprived.



Bulk in that you get to pick the size you want.  Buying two ponds of oatmeal in bulk at WF is cheaper than at Costco and I don't have to get 10 pounds of it. Same with the rice, and they have all kinds of rice to choose from.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Bulk in that you get to pick the size you want.  Buying two ponds of oatmeal in bulk at WF is cheaper than at Costco and I don't have to get 10 pounds of it. Same with the rice, and they have all kinds of rice to choose from.



This is what I need to know!  Thanks, PF!


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2012)

WFM has bins of all kinds of grains that you can scoop out as much as you want and pay for just that.

My general rule is that WFM is where you go to buy things you can't find anywhere else.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 30, 2012)

I have gone there a few times and usually don't come out with much. Too expensive for what you get. I do like to get ideas from their deli salads when I am there.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> WFM has bins of all kinds of grains that you can scoop out as much as you want and pay for just that.
> 
> My general rule is that WFM is where you go to buy things you can't find anywhere else.



Got it.  Will have to take my time and peruse.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have gone there a few times and usually don't come out with much. Too expensive for what you get. I do like to get ideas from their deli salads when I am there.


++

Same for me. Thus my comments in another topic about baked tofu as an appetizer. Bought it first at WFM, liked it, searched the Internet for recipes and now cook my own. Probably cost about $10/lb at WFM.

I get better shopping than most people because I'm in the big bad city (Los Angeles). We have plenty of places that sell bulk foods, a lot cheaper than WFM, particularly Asian and Latino markets, although not necessarily the same foods.

I have a complex market strategy where I get many things from many different markets. OTOH I know people who have to drive 30 minutes or an hour just to get basic market items.

I would always like WFM as a market alternative although I'll never buy any significant amount of products from them. Think 'niche.'


----------



## bakechef (May 30, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> So, we will be bulking up?  Thought that was what Costco was for!  Geez, they also have a nearby Penzeys.
> 
> I am feeling really deprived.



We have a Penzys here in Raleigh, I love to go there!  We have whole foods too, I go there for local cream and eggs, which are really well priced surprisingly enough, the cream is actually cheaper than the store brand in the regular grocery store!  This is where I get my Spectrum organics shortening.  I like getting different flours and grains to try since you can get just a little from the bulk bins.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 31, 2012)

Hmm... a Whole Foods just opened down the street from my office.  I wonder if this is the one that's near your brother.

I shop there quite a bit. It can be expensive,  but it depends entirely on what you buy.  Pre-made foods at the deli counters are outrageous.  So are some,  but not all, of the meats and fish. But they have some items that are hard to find elsewhere - for example, I don't know many places that sell rack of veal. WF does.

As mentioned,  their bulk foods area is very good,  and so is the produce section.  They also have a nice, though somewhat small, cheese selection.  And I find their cheese prices to be pretty competitive.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 31, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Hmm... a Whole Foods just opened down the street from my office.  I wonder if this is the one that's near your brother.
> 
> I shop there quite a bit. It can be expensive,  but it depends entirely on what you buy.  Pre-made foods at the deli counters are outrageous.  So are some,  but not all, of the meats and fish. But they have some items that are hard to find elsewhere - for example, I don't know many places that sell rack of veal. WF does.
> 
> As mentioned,  their bulk foods area is very good,  and so is the produce section.  They also have a nice, though somewhat small, cheese selection.  And I find their cheese prices to be pretty competitive.



Rack of veal.  Oh yum.  We will be bringing a big cooler.  Now, maybe 2 coolers.

Great stuff, guys!  Thanks so much!


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2012)

with respect to steve, i hope you don't get dissapointed, dawg. i used to buy meats for our holiday get togethers from whole paycheck until we found it wasn't a sure thing that it would be the best available. in fact, we found over time that wf was hit and miss, averaging about the same as a supermarket but for twice as much.

actually, we found costco had, on average, better quality meat. i had this conversation with my neighbor when i found out that he was a butcher for a local costco, and the secret to their superiority was turn over. he loved to brag about how many packages of various meats he cut and wrapped in a given day, and how many more he had to do when his boss asked him to stay late to refill empty shelves.

imo, save your money for costco.

btw, a rack of veal will be a few $$$$.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 31, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> btw, a rack of veal will be a few $$$$.



You ain't just whistlin' Dixie.  I think it was around $40/lb.

No disrespect taken, BT. I know what you're saying. I guess my point is that there are a few deals to be found at WF, but deals aren't really their shtick. It's more a place to buy foods that are hard to find elsewhere.

By the way, I bought some fresh buffalo mozzarella there just today. Flown in from Italy. At $8 for a half pound ball, it may not be a bargain, but considering that I've seen it in other places for twice that price, I didn't feel too ripped off.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2012)

ooh, don't wait to eat the bufala. i'm sure you know the reason it's such a big deal about being flown in is that it loses it's depth of flavour and (for lack of a better term) sweetness in just a few days.

i plan on buying some as soon as the garden tomatoes are in this summer to make a simple capreses salad.


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2012)

Whole Foods isn't a place I'd be able to do my weekly shopping (and, yes, I've also heard "Whole Paycheck").  But we have absolutely nothing like it anywhere around here, so when I'm somewhere and run into one (last time was in Fort Collins, Colorado, visiting friends; there is one in Madison, Wisconsin which I get to every few years).  So my answer is I buy whatever tickles my fancy since it is a very seldom treat and I only buy stuff I cannot get at home.  The last time I bought pappadams, something I cannot find around here and I love he black pepper ones.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 31, 2012)

What to get? A second mortgage on your house!


----------



## MostlyWater (May 31, 2012)

I workd near a WF so I'm there a lot.  

Their 365 b rand chocolate chunks have 72% cacao and are healthier than the choc chips sold locally so I get them. 

Naked juices are a dollar less each there.

I buy other things only if they are on sale or if I can't get them elsewhere.


----------



## leasingthisspace (May 31, 2012)

I go there once every couple of months. Like others have said some things its the only place in town with it. 
But I look around alot.  My wife calls me a professional window shopper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 31, 2012)

* When I hitch up the team and go into town for supplies I have found their 365 house brand of Olive Oil ain't bad...not much else...*


----------



## Dawgluver (May 31, 2012)

As always, DC comes through!  Thanks for all the great advice, guys!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 31, 2012)

Enjoy your visit in the 'Cities'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

Sometimes you can find a real bargain at the WF...it's nice to have an idea of what you pay for things already and only look at those things you normally use.  Then when you have scoped those out, then look for those items you rarely find or have never seen and know you will be paying for the novelty.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2012)

lol, umm, what?

you lost me, pf. 

if the angle of the hypotenuse leaves chicago at 3pm travelling magnetic north, what is it's declination?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, umm, what?
> 
> you lost me, pf.
> 
> if the angle of the hypotenuse leaves chicago at 3pm travelling magnetic north, what is it's declination?


Answer: 42


What don't you understand? 'cuz it still makes sense to my twisted brain.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2012)

darn it, i _knew_ you'd get that. 

lol.

"scoped those out"; where, at wf? so you mean to _*only*_ look for things you can't find closer to home?

am i reading that right?

i must be a new yawkuh. i'll look for a bargain anywhere. even at wf, but assume that it's going to be a rareity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> darn it, i _knew_ you'd get that.
> 
> lol.
> 
> ...



No, I meant scoped out those things you would normally buy and compare the prices.  Some you will find are more expensive (of course) but sometimes you can find something you normally use at a cheaper or comparable price, or only pennies more for a better product (less additives).

Like I don't mind spending the extra 5 cents a can for Glen Muir Tomatoes at our WF-type store (locally owned) if it keeps me out of Wal-mart.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2012)

lol, oh, now i get it.

i've never heard of a profit leader before, only loss leaders... lol,  i think you just invented it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2012)

Whole paycheck, a second mortgage and I would suggest that you sell the blood of your first born also. And if that is not enough, then may I suggest the eye of newt and the wings of a bat. For a tip to the bagger, an arm and a leg would be nice.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Addie said:


> Whole paycheck, a second mortgage and I would suggest that you sell the blood of your first born also. And if that is not enough, then may I suggest the eye of newt and the wings of a bat. For a tip to the bagger, an arm and a leg would be nice.


Guess what, dearie? It's MY paycheck and I'll spend it where I like. You don't shop there. I get that. But some of us do - at least once in awhile. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll take almost anything at WF's meat counter over the crappy quality, gas-packaged, antibiotic-laden, conveyor belt meat I've seen sold at the reg'lar supermarket. YMMV.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Guess what, dearie? It's MY paycheck and I'll spend it where I like. You don't shop there. I get that. But some of us do - at least once in awhile. I'm not rich by any stretch of the imagination, but I'll take almost anything at WF's meat counter over the crappy quality, gas-packaged, antibiotic-laden, conveyor belt meat I've seen sold at the reg'lar supermarket. YMMV.


 
Steve, did you lose your sense of humor for the day? There is no need to attack me. For those who shop in WF, I am happy for them It is called "Freedom of Choice." So sorry if I offended you. I will try to choose my words more carefully and keep my sense of humor to myself from now on. Please accept my deepest apology. It is never my intention to offend anyone at any time.One more thing. My name is Addie, not Dearie. Thank you.

I admit, WF does have an excellent selection of meat cuts. I was not commenting on your paycheck or your ability to purchase food for your family. I am so sorry you took my comment on such a personal level. It certainly wasn't directed strictly at you. It was only a comment made in jest and not pointed at any one individual in DC. 

Once again, please accept my deepest, deepest apology. If there is ever a time I hurt your feelings again on such a personal level, please let me know immediately and I will try to make ammends.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 1, 2012)

Addie, I'm not attacking you. LOL. Didn't you see the little winky face? Honestly, it would take a lot more than that to hurt my feelings.

I'm just trying to point out that we all have the right to make our own choices. I'm pretty fussy about what I buy. Maybe some think I'm too fussy. For instance, my wife and I don't buy soda pop. My daughter likes it, and I don't condemn her for liking it. I just tell her if she wants that kind of stuff, she will have to pay for it herself. 

I have tried to lighten up a little here at DC, because I realize it takes all kinds to make up a "community."


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Addie, I'm not attacking you. LOL. Didn't you see the little winky face? Honestly, it would take a lot more than that to hurt my feelings.
> 
> I'm just trying to point out that we all have the right to make our own choices. I'm pretty fussy about what I buy. Maybe some think I'm too fussy. For instance, my wife and I don't buy soda pop. My daughter likes it, and I don't condemn her for liking it. I just tell her if she wants that kind of stuff, she will have to pay for it herself.
> 
> I have tried to lighten up a little here at DC, because I realize it takes all kinds to make up a "community."


 
Sorry, I didn't notice the winking eye. My error. And I agree with you on the soda. One of life's evil products. But to each their own.


----------



## qmax (Jun 1, 2012)

While I would not by staples, toilet paper or most products readily available elsewhere,  Whole Foods is a great source for some things.

Best cheese selection in the Seattle area, with the exception of the Pike Place market shops.  Really good wine selection, miles above any supermarket.  Good antipasti bar.  Lots of other hard to find specialty products.

On the other hand, there are a couple of really good small produce markets really close to my home that have as good, if not better produce.  I also have a really good, large Asian market nearby that has great seafood selection and more unusual cuts of meat.  

Of note, Whole Foods always seems to have fresh branzini, which I can't seem to find anywhere else, short of Pike Place market.

And...in mid-fall, WF has a wildly amazing selection of mushroom.  I swear last year just before Thanksgiving, they had a huge table with at least 20 varieties of shrooms.

Weirdly, they are strangely ignorant of anything outside their wheelhouse though.  I was there last week and asked the meat counter if they had guancale and no one behind the counter knew what it was.  ???


----------



## CraigC (Jun 2, 2012)

qmax said:


> While I would not by staples, toilet paper or most products readily available elsewhere, Whole Foods is a great source for some things.
> 
> Best cheese selection in the Seattle area, with the exception of the Pike Place market shops. Really good wine selection, miles above any supermarket. Good antipasti bar. Lots of other hard to find specialty products.
> 
> ...


 
Considering *guanciale* is not as readily available as pancetta, I wouldn't consider them ignorant for not knowing. It wouldn't even surprise me that some Italian-American markets would not know it either.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2012)

i was raised by a pack of wild italians (my parents' plane went down in an italian neighborhood in the jungles of joisey), and i agree most of them wouldn't know a cured pig's cheek if they saw one.

but i think anyone who's used to butchering and cooking certain cheeky animals (pigs, tuna, etc.) knows that cheek meat is the best part.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 2, 2012)

It really pays to know your prices, Whole Foods has some decent prices, but their specialty items is where they get quite expensive.

I bought raw sugar there cheaper than my regular grocery store and Trader Joe's.  I get local eggs for about the same price as regular eggs in the grocery store, (maybe a little more but the cost of eggs fluctuates in the regular grocery).  Pantry staples seem competitively priced, especially the store brands.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, I meant scoped out those things you would normally buy and compare the prices. Some you will find are more expensive (of course) but sometimes you can find something you normally use at a cheaper or comparable price, or only pennies more for a better product (less additives).
> 
> Like I don't mind spending the extra 5 cents a can for Glen Muir Tomatoes at our WF-type store (locally owned) if it keeps me out of Wal-mart.


 
I have never been to Walmarts. It is too far away from my home and would require a car to get there. Son #1 has an account there. He buys his work clothes there and underwear. No groceries. If I need something and he is going there he will pick something up for me. Other than than that I have no need for Walmarts. 

I find their practices against women and other minorities unacceptable. They have too many issues that they need to address. Therefor, I will not contribute to their practices for any purchases that I can find elsewhere. Even if it cost more. In spite of the many lawsuits that have been filed against them, they have not learned their lessons. If my son chooses to shop there and pick me up an article on his own, that is his business. I don't tell others how or where to spend their money. And I don't expect them the adopt or practice my beliefs.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2012)

qmax said:


> ...
> Weirdly, they are strangely ignorant of anything outside their wheelhouse though.  I was there last week and asked the meat counter if they had guancale and no one behind the counter knew what it was.  ???


I Googled and couldn't figure out what it was from the search results. I  did find, "if you know your guancale from your pancetta get in  touch couple of vacancies to fill" as a twitter post, https://twitter.com/ChefAlexTyndall/statuses/61024016483360768.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 2, 2012)

Guanciale is salt cured pork cheeks.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Guanciale is salt cured pork cheeks.


 
Thank you. I am going to pass on that one. But feel free to have my share. I am not an adventurous eater.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> Thank you. I am going to pass on that one. But feel free to have my share. I am not an adventurous eater.



Addie, it's very similar to panchetta which is unsmoked seasoned bacon.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, not all that different from dry-cured ham, either... except it comes from the kissable end of the pig.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Addie, it's very similar to panchetta which is unsmoked seasoned bacon.


 
In that case I might try it as long you don't tell me what part of the animal it comes from.


----------



## qmax (Jun 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Guanciale is salt cured pork cheeks.



It's a very traditional ingredient for carbonara pastas.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 2, 2012)

qmax said:


> It's a very traditional ingredient for carbonara pastas.


 
Pancetta works just fine. I'm betting that for every "traditional" recipe using guanciale, there are an equal number that use pancetta.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Pancetta works just fine. I'm betting that for every "traditional" recipe using guanciale, there are an equal number that use pancetta.



No question.  Around here they also use bacon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it just me that keeps reading wf as wtf? 

Carry on, I couldn't help it.


----------



## qmax (Jun 2, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Pancetta works just fine. I'm betting that for every "traditional" recipe using guanciale, there are an equal number that use pancetta.




How did this digress?  I wasn't arguing.  Use pancetta, bacon, whatever.  It is still a traditional ingredient, and yes, not so much in the US.

My point was that WF has a bunch of meat mongers in a store that has some emphasis on specialty products and they don't know what it is.

Sheesh.....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2012)

qmax said:


> How did this digress?  I wasn't arguing...



I didn't take it as an argument, just a discussion of how there are differences in recipes.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Is it just me that keeps reading wf as wtf?
> 
> Carry on, I couldn't help it.



Actually WFM seems more appropriate. 

Or maybe wtf ymmv whole paycheck market..


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## CraigC (Jun 3, 2012)

qmax said:


> How did this digress? I wasn't arguing. Use pancetta, bacon, whatever. It is still a traditional ingredient, and yes, not so much in the US.
> 
> My point was that WF has a bunch of meat mongers in a store that has some emphasis on specialty products and they don't know what it is.
> 
> Sheesh.....


 
It was not my intention to seem argumentative, but I cringe anytime someone uses the word "traditional" when it comes to a particular dish. Maybe if it is a family recipe/dish, then it might be appropriate. Then again, why does someone like grandmas version better than aunt Bettys? Recipes (not talking about baking formulas) shouldn't be "cookie cutter". That would be boring!


----------

